# Klein .vs. Channellock



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Channellock are good tools for the most part, I still prefer my Klein linemans over any other just because of feel and I think they cut better than most other brands. But alot of guys swear by Channellock stuff nowadays too. I hear good things I know their tongue and groove's are great of course!


----------



## Gents (Jul 31, 2008)

There TG pliers are great like always but i hear some guys use there linesmen, *****, and needlenose too. We do have them in stock at the hardware store i work at and they do have a great feel to them.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

klien lineman's and ***** everything else channellock


----------

